# Kenpotalk gets "Powned"?



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2011)

Back story:
http://www.kenpotalk.com/forum/showthread.php?12822-This-is-what-happens-when-you-never-ask-why
&
http://www.network54.com/Forum/160433/message/1309932536/This+is+what+happens+when+you+never+ask+why


Hysterical.
:roflmao:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a fan.


----------



## granfire (Jul 9, 2011)

wtf?

I am not sure, if I were to make a video about MA, I would not do it in the kitchen....and sure as hell not wear a Jackass t...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> wtf?
> 
> I am not sure, if I were to make a video about MA, I would not do it in the kitchen....and sure as hell not wear a Jackass t...


... that's why none of your vids are poised to go viral.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jul 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> ... that's why none of your vids are poised to go viral.
> Sean



you have not seen me yet...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 9, 2011)

Boooo!   Or possibly, "Yay!".  The video is listed as "Private" and is thus unwatchable .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2011)

A shame.  It was a riot of teen angst, profanity and martial arts parody.


----------



## granfire (Jul 9, 2011)

It was something alright.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to see it go.  It was good PR. LOL!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jul 9, 2011)

This is what happens when someone sells an whiney teen a black belt and lets them think they know something. Loved the comments from the kid in the 'jackass' shirt. Very fitting. Lots of swearing, lots of flipping off, lots of rambling. All because a bunch of experienced martial artists with years and sometimes decades of experience said basically "You really really really suck". I read he's planning on opening a school. What a joke.  If he's this thin skinned he has no business running a school, or teaching, period. He's a 2nd dan and I'm the king of England.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 9, 2011)

The Last Legionary said:


> This is what happens when someone sells an whiney teen a black belt and lets them think they know something. Loved the comments from the kid in the 'jackass' shirt. Very fitting. Lots of swearing, lots of flipping off, lots of rambling. All because a bunch of experienced martial artists with years and sometimes decades of experience said basically "You really really really suck". I read he's planning on opening a school. What a joke.  If he's this thin skinned he has no business running a school, or teaching, period. He's a 2nd dan and I'm the king of England.


Some of those birds were meant for me; because, I compared him to Beaker from the Muppet show. I, however, am still a big fan.
Sean


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 10, 2011)

All his videos are back up.


-Rob


----------



## Clark Kent (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kenpotalk gets owned!! Biatches!!
By Ronald C Schinners - 07-10-2011 05:00 AM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

WELL SOME OF YOU LIKE TO INSULT... THATS OK... I HAVE FOUND THIS QUITE ENTERTAINING ANYWAY!! THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ77H...el_video_title


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## Jenna (Jul 10, 2011)

If this were parody it would be funny.  Is it parody?  I am not clever enough to figure it out. I could feel the force from here: the menacing glare, the awesome moves... Anyway, yeah, alright, yeah, ok? Yeah, uh-huh.  Oh sh... Mom is coming, put the camera away... (_do you think she heard the swearing?_)

Actually I pity the youth he is totally under uncie Ron's spell.  That, like many other aspects of this travesty, is sad.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 10, 2011)

Someone should record this in case it gets taken down again. We owe it to the world.
Sean


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 10, 2011)

I haz donz de Orbitz ...

File safely esconced on my HDD.


----------



## Steve (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm pretty quick, too.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 10, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I'm pretty quick, too.


Oh yeah?  Quick?  Can you do _this_? (*oven door banging*)  Eh?  Or can you do _this_? (*crash of cutlery drawer* *a cat screeches*)?  Quick yeah?  You ain't seen quick buddy!  Blink and you will miss it.


----------



## Steve (Jul 10, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Oh yeah?  Quick?  Can you do _this_? (*oven door banging*)  Eh?  Or can you do _this_? (*crash of cutlery drawer* *a cat screeches*)?  Quick yeah?  You ain't seen quick buddy!  Blink and you will miss it.


Careful, Jenna.  I have a screwdriver and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 10, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Oh yeah?  Quick?  Can you do _this_? (*oven door banging*)  Eh?  Or can you do _this_? (*crash of cutlery drawer* *a cat screeches*)?  Quick yeah?  You ain't seen quick buddy!  Blink and you will miss it.


Oh yeah, well watch this...(ostensibly still).  Do you want to see it again?
Sean


----------



## Jenna (Jul 10, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Careful, Jenna.  I have a screwdriver and I'm not afraid to use it!


I have to warn you sir, I am trained in the deadly ar... Hey be careful with that Phillips head or you will have someone's eye...  Mom! Mom! Steve is threatening me with marinated chicken drumsticks from the fridge!


----------



## Jenna (Jul 10, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Oh yeah, well watch this...(ostensibly still).  Do you want to see it again?
> Sean


Really?  Well I got a black belt in martial arts and I can make it go round my head three time... Hey stop pulling on that!  Mom!  Mom! Sean's doing Brain-numb no kata on me (ostensibly faints)


----------



## granfire (Jul 10, 2011)

Clark Kent said:


> *Kenpotalk gets owned!! Biatches!!
> By Ronald C Schinners - 07-10-2011 05:00 AM
> Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
> ====================
> ...




LOL, I think he's asking for public humiliation....
Can we let this go viral?


~Friday~Friday~Friday~


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 10, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Really?  Well I got a black belt in martial arts and I can make it go round my head three time... Hey stop pulling on that!  Mom!  Mom! Sean's doing Brain-numb no kata on me (ostensibly faints)


I'm also quick enough to tell when you are faking.:mst:
Sean


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jul 10, 2011)

*WHATEVER**(using a Vapid Valley Girl voice inflection) 

After watching another YouTube example of the future of America I defer to Rodney Dangerfield in CADDYSHACK talking about Spaulding Smails:

Wonderful Boy... Nice Boy... He's a nice boy...

Now I know why tigers eat their young!*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok I just have to ask
Who was the fat cigarette smoking 7[SUP]th[/SUP] dan referred to in the video?


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 10, 2011)

Clyde O'Brient.


-Rob


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jul 10, 2011)

What kind of martial arts teacher posts a video like that? ****** technique aside, even the profanity. I don't think a student or a student's parent or anyone related to MA has heard me say so much as "****"


----------



## poollshark (Jul 10, 2011)

Funny stuff right there


----------



## granfire (Jul 10, 2011)

ETinCYQX said:


> What kind of martial arts teacher posts a video like that? ****** technique aside, even the profanity. I don't think a student or a student's parent or anyone related to MA has heard me say so much as "****"



I don't know, for the screw driver arts and fare rip off disciplines, it might be important?


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2011)

Fear the screwdriver.....and the big red frying pan....LOL


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 10, 2011)

Kitchen Martial Arts? The womenly arts.....


----------



## granfire (Jul 10, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Kitchen Martial Arts? The womenly arts.....



Watch out for my mad Skillet-Fu Skillz!


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2011)

These guys can't be serious.  They look like 2 fools IMO.  Whats worse, is they both are taking cracks at Clyde. LOL.  Now, I may not always see eye to eye with the guy but he's been doing Kenpo longer than both these jokers have been alive.  Oh well....kids will be kids. LOL


----------



## Zoran (Jul 12, 2011)

That damn thread is like gapers delay. Can't help coming back and looking at it again and again and again. I actually marvel at the patients some of the posters have with him in an attempt to reach out. Personally, if I reached out, I doubt I could resist the urge to slap him upside the head.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

The funny thing is, not 1 RTM on it.  It's a train wreck, and not a single report.  If that was on MT, we'd have enough to print a small book.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The funny thing is, not 1 RTM on it.  It's a train wreck, and not a single report.  If that was on MT, we'd have enough to print a small book.



I can always send you one to make you feel better. :rules:

I am not surprised. There is a morbid curiosity on how it will play out. Also there is the American Idol factor. One of the reasons for the show's success is seeing the LARGE number of people that do not even have one toe dipped in the pool of reality. This guy represents a variety of problems in kenpo, martial arts and society. A chance to interact with some of the many things that bugs us about this. Be it in a positive way to try to change it, or just take out their frustrations on the epidemic that this guys behavior represents. Lets face it, there is nothing uncommon or even that far over the top about his behavior. Which is a sad commentary in of itself.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The funny thing is, not 1 RTM on it.  It's a train wreck, and not a single report.  If that was on MT, we'd have enough to print a small book.


I think we at kenpotalk appreciate the angst and just want the chance to help him.
Sean


----------



## Jenna (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually I think he (in a way) is an asset to the workings of the forum.  Sometimes a forum needs a poster like this who is very much as described above - the reality TV contestant with little sense of how poorly he is being perceived.  On a forum, this creates a little controversy and encourages other posters to think about their own practices and how they react to such affrontery.  I think there are lessons for everyone in how this person is treated and but yes he is ultimately good for the forum, no?


----------



## Zoran (Jul 12, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Actually I think he (in a way) is an asset to the workings of the forum.  Sometimes a forum needs a poster like this who is very much as described above - the reality TV contestant with little sense of how poorly he is being perceived.  On a forum, this creates a little controversy and encourages other posters to think about their own practices and how they react to such affrontery.  I think there are lessons for everyone in how this person is treated and but yes he is ultimately good for the forum, no?



Agreed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

Threads there have now been locked.   There's a point where it just turns into crap.


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

At some point even a good joke turns stale.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

KT runs on a much lighter moderation level than MT.   More 'small town' cop vs 'nyc cop' if you will.  Lots of leeway is given to members there to self-correct.  Unfortunately, sometimes you get someone who either just doesn't 'get it' or who is being intentionally stupid. Then you need someone with a stick to step in.  I expect we will see a public backlash combined with the traditional private ones.  Do this long enough, and people get predictable.


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

Does that mean I have to subscribe to Mr Kenpo's youtube video?


----------



## Jenna (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> KT runs on a much lighter moderation level than MT.   More 'small town' cop vs 'nyc cop' if you will.  Lots of leeway is given to members there to self-correct.  Unfortunately, sometimes you get someone who either just doesn't 'get it' or who is being intentionally stupid. Then you need someone with a stick to step in.  I expect we will see a public backlash combined with the traditional private ones.  Do this long enough, and people get predictable.


Bob, you sound so jaded by it all! Say it is not true!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

I am.  Been doing this 10 years now.  I've had people rant, rave, scream and vent at me. I've been threatened, had my family threatened, been phone pranked at all hours of the night, been roasted on mudhole forums, and even been physically assaulted. All over dumb forum crap like this. 

Now, keep in mind. 2 threads now locked.  Not a single report, none. 
Someone will comment "About time, what the hell took them so long."  
A few will get defensive about their fun being spoiled.
Someone will make the "over moderation" comment.
The subject will either 1-go away, 2-make another video, 3-Go nuts and fling troll-poo all over the site or 4-reply to any official communications with a cyber FU.  #5 "get it" and "Integrate" is also an option, but rarely happens in these cases.

Some of that will happen there, some elsewhere, most likely on Kenponet or Youtube.

I rarely find cases like this that don't follow this progression.

In 5 years I'll get an email asking that it all be buried, that it was a 'mistake of youth' and it's 'hurting my career'.
We rarely comply. One should think first before inserting foot in mouth.

It all amuses me now.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 12, 2011)

I do not know how you manage that kind of unpleasantness and but my hat is off to you for it!  If it were me having to deal with that level of puerility and scumbaggery and hostility I would have packed it up a long time ago.  I am grateful that you have not.  I wonder what keeps you doing it then Bob if I am allowed to ask?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

Caffeine, mead and Drambuie.  

I burn out at least once a year.  We have a high turn over in staff as well, same reasons.  I've been blessed with having some great people on board helping keep  things running, and covering for me when I needed to recharge, regroup  or just get away for a bit. I've managed to make it 10 years because of them.  I almost sold the site back in 2007, but decided it was worth more and that I couldn't be sure the new owners would keep MT, well, MT. History's proven that to be the right call.  What keeps me going now is, well you. You and all the other members who have said thanks, who help keep things running, who participate  and keep the site growing.  MT is a lot less of a head ache now than it was in 2005.   Also, you just get used to things and learn to stop taking them personally. I've learned to grow a thick skin over the years. My own videos are out there, they get critiqued too. Sometimes not quite nicely.   It's life, it goes on.

My own 'faith' as it were also helps. Long discussion on that, short version is 'Don't let the bastards make you sweat, it's not worth a heart attack.' 

Years ago, I got upset, I got annoyed, I got angry.  Today, I just laugh.

MT (and KT) are a business venture for me. I run them for-profit. I've never made a secret of this fact.  It doesn't make me rich, but it does usually pay better than a McJob, requires less 'heavy work' and lets me have great flex time. That's let me be there for family who needed me, or to take time to heal from my own injuries over the years. 

I've also met countless great people, made friends I would never have met, learned enough to easily equal a few years in university, and seen things I would never have otherwise seen.  

For as much of a headache it's been, it's also been a lot of fun, and that all is why I keep going and keep the site going.  Someday I might not be able to, money gets tight, servers need replacing, software evolves, and traffic patterns shift.  But I think we got a few more years at least.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I am.  Been doing this 10 years now.  I've had people rant, rave, scream and vent at me. I've been threatened, had my family threatened, been phone pranked at all hours of the night, been roasted on mudhole forums, and even been physically assaulted. All over dumb forum crap like this.
> 
> Now, keep in mind. 2 threads now locked.  Not a single report, none.
> Someone will comment "About time, what the hell took them so long."
> ...


I, for one, am ticked.:uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Caffeine, mead and Drambuie.
> 
> I burn out at least once a year.  We have a high turn over in staff as well, same reasons.  I've been blessed with having some great people on board helping keep  things running, and covering for me when I needed to recharge, regroup  or just get away for a bit. I've managed to make it 10 years because of them.  I almost sold the site back in 2007, but decided it was worth more and that I couldn't be sure the new owners would keep MT, well, MT. History's proven that to be the right call.  What keeps me going now is, well you. You and all the other members who have said thanks, who help keep things running, who participate  and keep the site growing.  MT is a lot less of a head ache now than it was in 2005.   Also, you just get used to things and learn to stop taking them personally. I've learned to grow a thick skin over the years. My own videos are out there, they get critiqued too. Sometimes not quite nicely.   It's life, it goes on.
> 
> ...


I,too, stay for Jenna. I thought it was just me.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Caffeine, mead and Drambuie.
> 
> For as much of a headache it's been, it's also been a lot of fun, and that all is why I keep going and keep the site going. Someday I might not be able to, money gets tight, servers need replacing, software evolves, and traffic patterns shift. But I think we got a few more years at least.


You forgot screen wipes as a basic buisness expense. Coffee spary is hard to see through >insert vid quote< Ya know and what not >end vid quote< 

Thanks for all the hard work. And endurance.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've learned to grow a thick skin over the years. My own videos are out there, they get critiqued too. Sometimes not quite nicely.   It's life, it goes on.
> 
> My own 'faith' as it were also helps. Long discussion on that, short version is 'Don't let the bastards make you sweat, it's not worth a heart attack.'


Well that is easy to say Bob and but not always easy to implement I think.  I would hope most of the bad vibery is from blow-throughs who will come and make a big fuss of theirselves and fizzle out after their show is over. 

Though I think you have nailed a philosophy with your statement that you are running a for-profit business and not all is always fair in business so they say.  Like a restaurant owner maybe you try to give your best quality produce, honest food and service to every client and while most go home happy some cannot be satisfied no matter what. Maybe, they want burgers when all along you are a posh eaterie or maybe you served their potatoes on the left when they prefer them to the right  or whatever.  All I mean is when you have a business you do what you can to keep your clients happy and but ultimately they are responsible for their own words I think. Anyway, fwiw I will always return to patronise your restaurant and give you a good review (if you give me some extra sides of those garlic mushrooms ).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

We try on both sites to be what the majority of our members want, while keeping within how I believe a community should operate. We never can please everyone, which is why there are those other sites.  People who are at home here, often find the other place 'overcooks their tators' as it were, while others expect you to 'bus your own table'. Different strokes n all that. 

MT & KT must be doing something right though. We have good traffic, a decent amount of paid members, and a fair level of advertising revenues which help pay for hosting, software and the occasional 12 pack of Pepsi Throwback for me. I won't object when it covers my mortgage either.   But for it to do that, it has to be someplace lots of people want to be and support. I think we do pretty good.

Which is why I've never done a video like this mocking all our banned members, forum competition or problem children.
It's just not Proper as the Brits might say.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

For those curious, he chose " 4-reply to any official communications with a cyber FU.  "


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> For those curious, he chose " 4-reply to any official communications with a cyber FU.  "



HAHAHAHAHA

classy guy!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

He followed it up with another #4, which was met with a +12 ban hammer.


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

I suppose the continued 'dialog' will be seen on youtube then....

:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

I won't be participating.   The trainwreck convinces me it'd be a waste of time.


----------



## granfire (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL

naturally!

I mean... who in his right mind puts a video out like that in the first place?!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2011)

Thinking ahead, if this young man decides to open a school and teach I wonder who he will say his instructor is and if he will ever get a promotion in rank


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2011)

He claims this:


> I am a 1st degree black belt in tracys kenpo karate. I am  currently testing for my 2nd dan in Tracy's kenpo...with Grandmaster Al  tracy.
> I am a certified instructor in tracys kenpo. I got my black  belt in tracys kenpo in 1999 under Ralph Chinnick who holds a 9th Degree  in Tracy's Kenpo. I would like to thank Ralph Chinnick for introducing  me to the greatest art on the planet. With my greatest respects Mr.  Chinnick THANK YOU. I have taught 1000's of hours in Martial arts. I am  currently working on a second black belt with the American Institute of  Kenpo. I would like to thank Sensei Shawn Knight for his continuous  support in my kenpo quest. If you love kenpo please subscribe.
> *About Me:*
> 
> ...



Also, he put up another video and promises to continue.
I think he just likes the attention.
http://www.kenpotalk.com/forum/showthread.php?12872-More-KenpoTalk-talk-)

[video=youtube_share;wrXF7QuqeuM]http://youtu.be/wrXF7QuqeuM[/video]


----------



## granfire (Jul 13, 2011)

Of course. Youtube is full of them.
Does Tracy's kenpo know he is plastering Tracy's Kenpo all over the internet in this dorkish manner? I mean if I was tracy's Kenpo....


well you get the point....

I think the fun is running out though....


(is there a kid whining in the back ground?)

So he is home babysitting...tearing mom's keyboard up....man he is in trouble...


I told you there would be another video!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm too busy to film, edit and post a rebuttal.

If I did though, it wouldn't top this.  This is what goes through my head reading his rants and watching his videos.





I expect he'll make at least 1 more vid. AttentionTrolls can't live without y'know?

He admits it though.


> I LOVE TO  INSULT PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW BECAUSE THAT MAKES ME FEEL BETTER ABOUT  MYSELF...HAHAHAHAHHA I'M SORRY KENPOTALK...YOU DON'T GET IT...IVE HEARD  ABOUT THE CESSPOOL OF NEGATIVITY THAT&#65279; COMES FROM YOUR SITE AND LAME  FRICKIN COMMENTS...HAHAHAHA                    RonSchinners             5 minutes ago



Pathetic. Just...pathetic.


----------



## granfire (Jul 13, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm too busy to film, edit and post a rebuttal.
> 
> If I did though, it wouldn't top this.  This is what goes through my head reading his rants and watching his videos.
> 
> ...



:rofl:

I just would like to know if that boy's parents know he is using him like that....
I mean...he's gonna get the **** kicked out of him when school starts back, for being a complete nerd and tool...

Not to mention, the internet is forever....I can just see the footage appearing on his wedding day...should he ever be able to actually get close to a woman he does not call 'Mom' or 'Aunt'

(Bobby Hill would give him a wedgy!)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2011)

He claims to be in his mid 30's.
His fathers website lists him as married, with children.
I would guess that the 'uke' is his son or brother, and the woman at the end is either his wife or mother.

Regardless, a sad demonstration all around, and one that will last for ever as even if he takes the vids down, the threads here and on KT will remain, and are ranking nicely in Google. So potential students will be able to see what he is really like for years to come.

Foot, this is a gun. Hold still now, I will be shooting you.


----------



## granfire (Jul 13, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> He claims to be in his mid 30's.
> His fathers website lists him as married, with children.
> I would guess that the 'uke' is his son or brother, and the woman at the end is either his wife or mother.
> 
> ...



Oh good grief...30ish?! (possibly married and allowed to procreate?!!)

:lfao:

yep, the internet is forever....

and the whatchacallit internet time machine is is peachy!


(I should assume Mr Shinner is reading this as we speak....I hope he taught the boy some of his mad skillz...he'll need it!)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2011)

Google
ron c. schinners kenpo

See what comes up.


----------



## granfire (Jul 13, 2011)

thankfully nothing....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2011)

points at the threads on KT.


----------



## granfire (Jul 13, 2011)

lol, yeah, I think brain bleach skyrocketed that week.

^_^

(but the 'Beeker' reference is priceless, and SOOO on the money!!)


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2011)

tshadowchaser said:


> Thinking ahead, if this young man decides to open a school and teach I wonder who he will say his instructor is and if he will ever get a promotion in rank



Godforbid that ever happens, the first thing he needs to do is grow the **** up!!!  Not sure how old he is, but he acts like he's 2.  I wonder what his inst. thinks about his online antics.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2011)

Claims to be a personal student of Al Tracy's.

Anyone know Al Tracy well enough to give him a call and ask his opinion of his representative here?


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2011)

I think its very funny that he says that negative comments are not allowed.  So, this tool can't take constructive advice?? Guess not.  I wonder what he says to his teacher, when he doesnt do something right.  Does he tell his teacher not to say anything bad, only good stuff?  So if this jackasses stances suck, nobody is supposed to tell him?  He'd rather just go on sucking more than he already does, instead of learning properly? 

Man, the standards for giving people a BB keep getting lower and lower and lower.


----------



## granfire (Jul 13, 2011)

MJS said:


> I think its very funny that he says that negative comments are not allowed.  So, this tool can't take constructive advice?? Guess not.  I wonder what he says to his teacher, when he doesnt do something right.  Does he tell his teacher not to say anything bad, only good stuff?  So if this jackasses stances suck, nobody is supposed to tell him?  He'd rather just go on sucking more than he already does, instead of learning properly?
> 
> Man, the standards for giving people a BB keep getting lower and lower and lower.



as I understand it DVDs do not talk back


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2011)

granfire said:


> as I understand it DVDs do not talk back



Oh, so he's a dvd student?  If thats the case, its no wonder that he sucks so bad! LOL!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 13, 2011)

The fellow really is something of a nitwit it seems - can we not pass his joyful offerings along to the progenitor of the course he's 'studying'?  Hardly the best advert for them is he?


----------



## granfire (Jul 13, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> The fellow really is something of a nitwit it seems - can we not pass his joyful offerings along to the progenitor of the course he's 'studying'?  Hardly the best advert for them is he?



Ever the Gentleman you are!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2011)

Funny how in 11 years, MT never got this much love.  I mean, the idiots at that one site gave us that award a few years back, but other than that.
:roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2011)

Ron the child has decided that he's not getting enough attention, so is targeting me now.




*yawn*

Also went through our Youtube channel and trashed all the videos.
Troll BS slobber removed and blocked the loser.

Seriously, the baby needs to grow up already.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 16, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ron the child has decided that he's not getting enough attention, so is targeting me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Bob... lets talk about that no turning of the foot.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2011)

Already got the 'talk' from my then-instructor, as well as a few others.  my clips were done 6 years ago though.  


Ron's are the best he is now.


Touch Of Death said:


> So Bob... lets talk about that no turning of the foot.


----------



## granfire (Jul 16, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ron the child has decided that he's not getting enough attention, so is targeting me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks blitzed...


----------



## MJS (Jul 16, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ron the child has decided that he's not getting enough attention, so is targeting me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO!!! This guy is such a tool! If he was the MAist he 'claims' to be, which IMO, isn't an impressive one, perhaps he should take some of his own advice and stop insulting people.  Funny how he says that in all his clips, yet he gets so bothered by it.  

Oh well...kids'll be kids.  LOL.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 16, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ron the child has decided that he's not getting enough attention, so is targeting me now.
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*Also went through our Youtube channel and trashed all the videos.Troll BS slobber removed and blocked the loser.Seriously, the baby needs to grow up already.


 Dude that's awesome! He's showing my videos and even includes a link to them in the description. Thanks Ron! -Rob


----------



## granfire (Jul 16, 2011)

He should get himself to the dentist....
I know it's shallow, but DAMN his teeth are giving me nightmares!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 16, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ron the child has decided that he's not getting enough attention, so is targeting me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That video is straight out of a Hunter S. Thompson novel.  I watched 30 seconds of it felt like I would smell the cigarettes and Jim Beam.


----------



## Flea (Jul 17, 2011)

I couldn't watch that last video.  After having worked in broadcasting for several years, it gave me a migraine strictly from a technical standpoint.  Holding the mic *way* too close and beating the snot out of his plosives, and then seemingly putting it down altogether while still talking.  And of course the randomly fidgeting and wandering lens.  That's why the good lord gave us tripods.

Just for fun I posted a comment on the Youtube page and he responded with some insults and name calling.  Then he turned around and sent me a Friend invitation.    He definitely has some kind of a social disconnect to say the least.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 17, 2011)

He dis the same to me.   Insults and a friend request.   Blocked.


----------



## granfire (Jul 17, 2011)

> heck there was over _1800_ posts on this website just insulting me...



:lfao:

But I am easily amused....


----------



## Flea (Jul 17, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> He dis the same to me.   Insults and a friend request.   Blocked.



Ha, I just went back to my email to find that he's sent me a total of seven replies along with that friend request.  The last one was him asking _me_ to leave _him_ alone.  Definitely some issues there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 17, 2011)

Standard passive-aggressive, with a need for attention, paranoia, immaturity and general trollishness really.


----------



## granfire (Jul 17, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Standard passive-aggressive, with a need for attention, paranoia, immaturity and general trollishness really.



Yeah, but he is dangerously close to the pathological picture of it....

I am sure the wife tho doesn't mind...keeps him out of her hair for a few...


----------

